# New HD plans coming soon



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

First of all, hi. I'm going to be joining the Dish Network community tomorrow when my service is installed and I like to do my homework before signing up for anything so this community has been pretty helpful in my decision to leave my cable provider (which only offers just over a dozen HD channels).

Anyways, when I was ordering my service the other night the CSR told me that they will soon be launching some new HD plans where you can keep your current $20 package for all HD channels or you will also have the option to purchase certain "HD packages" which include certain groups of HD channels for a lower monthly fee. He also informed me that they will be releasing several new HD channels in the near future and plan to have just as many, if not more, HD channels than D* in the upcoming months. I'm not sure if he was just selling me or if there's any true behind his claims but it may look like some of your prayers for more HD may be answered soon.

Great community you have here!

Rob


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Rob, do not believe everything Dish CSR tells you. Like us they hear rumors and at times tend to repeat the rumor to customer who calls. Untill Dish states something will happen it is not so.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for passing that along. Maybe it will happen, maybe not. At least it'll be fun to talk about.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Earlier this summer a CSR told me Dish would be launching a number of HD channels at the end of summer. And it turned out to be true.


----------



## rogerpl (Aug 16, 2006)

Wind_River said:


> A CSR told me that it was a beautiful day in New Delhi, India....and it turned out to be true.


U sure she didn't say "it was a beautiful day in her belly" , your hearing might be better than mine.


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

Eh, we'll see what happens. I'm excited to get Dish whether they add the additional HD channels or not. I'm currently with WOW! and, on top of their HD programming being next to nothing, the Scientific Atlanta HD DVR receiver they provided is the worst DVR I have ever experienced. On top of its butt-ugly interface that looks like something out of a 1980's Atari game (seriously), it's buggy and unintuitive. I was a TiVo user prior to switching to WOW! so my standards are high. Hopefully the VIP722 Dish is bringing me lives up to my expectations. I've played around with my parents' VIP7622 and I've liked what I've seen so far.


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

rogerpl said:


> U sure she didn't say "it was a beautiful day in her belly" , your hearing might be better than mine.


:lol:


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Take what you hear from CSR's with a grain of salt.


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

DBS Commando said:


> Take what you hear from CSR's with a grain of salt.


Probably a wise suggestion. Now that I think about it, my CSR actually told me that I could get $800 off ANY of Sharp's new plasmas and actually said something like "You can get a 32" plasma for like 200 bucks" when you actually have to purchase their top-of-the-line model to get the $800 off.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

rphillips187 said:


> First of all, hi. I'm going to be joining the Dish Network community tomorrow when my service is installed and I like to do my homework before signing up for anything so this community has been pretty helpful in my decision to leave my cable provider (which only offers just over a dozen HD channels).
> 
> Anyways, when I was ordering my service the other night the CSR told me that they will soon be launching some new HD plans where you can keep your current $20 package for all HD channels or you will also have the option to purchase certain "HD packages" which include certain groups of HD channels for a lower monthly fee. He also informed me that they will be releasing several new HD channels in the near future and plan to have just as many, if not more, HD channels than D* in the upcoming months. I'm not sure if he was just selling me or if there's any true behind his claims but it may look like some of your prayers for more HD may be answered soon.
> 
> ...


This smells of an attempted E* PR campaign to counter D*'s clear lead as an HD provider.

Either this brand new member with just a few posts under his belt is an E* publicist trying to start baseless rumors of E* catching up to D* in the HD arena "real soon now", or it's a legitimate new member and the attempt to counter D*'s HD lead by issuing empty promises is being orchestrated through a script given to the CSRs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Talk about DBS, not each other please. Thanks!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

cartrivision said:


> This smells of an attempted E* PR campaign to counter D*'s clear lead as an HD provider.
> 
> Either this brand new member with just a few posts under his belt is an E* publicist trying to start baseless rumors of E* catching up to D* in the HD arena "real soon now", or it's a legitimate new member and the attempt to counter D*'s HD lead by issuing empty promises is being orchestrated through a script given to the CSRs.


I really don't think it's proper to accuse a new member of fabricating things to help Dish, especially when in his post directly above yours he is telling how that they gave him some wrong information.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

To further clairfly my post, I used to work for Dish and sometimes Dish will tell their Employees plan that they have for the future. It is a rumor untill Dish offically announce the plans. Dish is just letting the staff in on some future plans, like HD tier pricing. As far as more HD program, that is no big secert as we were told at the last Charlie Chat that Dish will add more HD programming before the end of the year.


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

Just a heads up...I work for a financial institution, not a satellite provider


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

rphillips187 said:


> Probably a wise suggestion. Now that I think about it, my CSR actually told me that I could get $800 off ANY of Sharp's new plasmas and actually said something like "You can get a 32" plasma for like 200 bucks" when you actually have to purchase their top-of-the-line model to get the $800 off.


Here are the actual numbers: http://www.dishnetwork.com/sharp/pricing.shtml

CSR's, for any company, are notorious for being misinformed or just plain clueless.


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

bruin95 said:


> Here are the actual numbers: http://www.dishnetwork.com/sharp/pricing.shtml
> 
> CSR's, for any company, are notorious for being misinformed or just plain clueless.


Thank you. I noticed that same page shortly after speaking to the CSR with the "real" prices.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey they told me the 722 would do 2 hdtv's. They said E* figured out a way to get the HD signal back through the coaxial cable to your 2nd TV.


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

cdub998 said:


> Hey they told me the 722 would do 2 hdtv's. They said E* figured out a way to get the HD signal back through the coaxial cable to your 2nd TV.


I don't believe that's possible. Are you sure they weren't just telling you that you can view downconverted HD content on TV2?

This is from the E*'s site for the 722:

TV1 display supports four resolutions:
480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i
SD content is up-converted
HD and SD output is simultaneous

TV2 display resolution is 480i
HD content is down-converted

Let me know if I'm misguided though. Although I'm new to satellite (I'm actually waiting for the install tech to get here right now) I'm not new to TV.

-Rob


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I think cdub was pointing out some misinformation that was given to him by a CSR.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

rphillips187 said:


> First of all, hi. I'm going to be joining the Dish Network community tomorrow when my service is installed ....


I'm curious why you chose E* over D*, if you don't mind me asking.



> Anyways, when I was ordering my service the other night the CSR told me that they will soon be launching some new HD plans where you can keep your current $20 package for all HD channels or you will also have the option to purchase certain "HD packages" which include certain groups of HD channels for a lower monthly fee.


I hope this is true. It is possible CSRs are told about this first, since they need to be trained to answer questions before the plan is formally announced.

As for vague more HD channels ... they don't need to know earlier than the rest of us. So I'd take that with a pinch of salt ...


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

Nataraj, I chose E* because my parents' have them and have had a good experience. Also, I live in an apartment (until April) so line-of-sight is always a concern and a few of my neighbors have E* and don't have any issues.

Although D* seems to have a better overall channel line-up for the time being, I'm sure E* knows that they are going to have to expand their HD selection in order to stay competitive in the market so I'm mainly basing my final decision on the receiver itself. I've used both companies' receivers and I personally like E*'s more.

Oh, and I also get a considerable discount on E* through a partnership with my employer so that didn't hurt my decision to go with E* either.

Of course, my CSR telling me that they are going to be adding more HD channels is completely hearsay on his part and as I'm reading more and more from this forum, I've come to the conclusion that I shouldn't consider anything a CSR says as the absolute truth.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

rphillips187 said:


> I don't believe that's possible. Are you sure they weren't just telling you that you can view downconverted HD content on TV2?
> 
> This is from the E*'s site for the 722:
> 
> ...


I always wondered why they could not do HD though a cable. After all Cable TV does and you can get HD over the air so what is so special about the Cable that dish uses that does not allow HD?

Me thinks it's more a box/tech issue.

-JB


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

rphillips187 said:


> ...I'm reading more and more from this forum (and) I've come to the conclusion
> that I shouldn't consider anything a CSR says as the absolute truth.


Well, that, my friend, you can take to the bank. I recall from past 'Charlie Chats' that
even CEO Charlie Ergen occasionally announced things that never came to pass.

BTW, Rob, welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

Richard King said:


> I think cdub was pointing out some misinformation that was given to him by a CSR.


Should have used the sarcasm button. Thanks


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Face it, Dish WILL be adding more HD channels. That is if they intend to remain in business. So, the CSRs are correct in saying that new HD channels are coming. The other half of the statement, the "when" part is still up in the air. "Soon" can always mean a day or two, week or two, or a couple of months. The CSRs (I hope) are not saying "5 new channels by next Tuesday".

As for Dish making announcements, since I have been an Dish HD customer, I have seen more channels simply added with no sort of fanfare or press releases. The only announcement I am aware of was the announcement that Dish was late in adding TBS-HD. Oh wait, they didn't admit that or even apologize.

Yes, "we're working on it" is a generic bone to chew on. But, it's better than "NO, why would Dish want to add more HD channels!!!!".

Seeing that Dish logo at the Rockies stadium makes me pretty pleased to be a Dish customer.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Somebody better wake up Charlie. D* has even added Speed to HD. Of course they have no content to mention but it will come soon now. Out of curiosity is the European HD standard format compatible to the US one or are we looking at another NTSC vs PAL thing?


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

jrb531 said:


> I always wondered why they could not do HD though a cable. After all Cable TV does and you can get HD over the air so what is so special about the Cable that dish uses that does not allow HD?
> 
> Me thinks it's more a box/tech issue.
> 
> -JB


You could, if the modulator in the box was ATSC as apposed to NTSC. ATSC modulators are cost prohibitive at this point to be included as a feature, and I doubt the content providers would like it either.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

rictorg said:


> You could, if the modulator in the box was ATSC as apposed to NTSC. ATSC modulators are cost prohibitive at this point to be included as a feature, and I doubt the content providers would like it either.


So they basically put an el-cheapo 50 cent modulator inside the 622/722 to encode the signal to SD instead of using a more expensive modulator to pass HD?

Ack!

I sure wish I could fork over some more cash to get full HD now. I know that the cost was crazy high two years ago when they were designing the 622 but I wonder what it costs today?

I did not know it costs so much to put in a HD modulator. I'm guessing that only a handfull of chips on the market can do it and they were prob pretty expensive back in 2005.

-JB


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Yep, their getting cheaper all the time: http://www.avsuperstore.com/moreinfo.cfm/Contemporary.Research/(CR) SSM-ATSC


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Yep, their getting cheaper all the time: http://www.avsuperstore.com/moreinfo.cfm/Contemporary.Research/(CR) SSM-ATSC


Ack!

Over $2000

ROTFL

I guess I would have to add another 18 months to my committment 

-JB


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

or 18 years (programming packages subject to change without notice). :lol:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

rphillips187 said:


> First of all, hi. I'm going to be joining the Dish Network community tomorrow when my service is installed and I like to do my homework before signing up for anything so this community has been pretty helpful in my decision to leave my cable provider (which only offers just over a dozen HD channels).
> 
> Anyways, when I was ordering my service the other night the CSR told me that they will soon be launching some new HD plans where you can keep your current $20 package for all HD channels or you will also have the option to purchase certain "HD packages" which include certain groups of HD channels for a lower monthly fee. He also informed me that they will be releasing several new HD channels in the near future and plan to have just as many, if not more, HD channels than D* in the upcoming months. I'm not sure if he was just selling me or if there's any true behind his claims but it may look like some of your prayers for more HD may be answered soon.
> 
> ...


um $20 is enough.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

bavaria72 said:


> Somebody better wake up Charlie. D* has even added Speed to HD. Of course they have no content to mention but it will come soon now. Out of curiosity is the European HD standard format compatible to the US one or are we looking at another NTSC vs PAL thing?


Well, considering that HD as we know it, 720p and above is considered ATSC, it's a totally different, and yet, universal standard when it comes to the old NTSC vs PAL thing.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

rphillips187 said:


> Although D* seems to have a better overall channel line-up for the time being, I'm sure E* knows that they are going to have to expand their HD selection in ....


I've been rather disappointed (along with a lot of others) with the kind of streatched / upconverted stuff most of the new "HD" channels are putting out. I guess by the time they have real HD programming E* will catch up ....


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

I hope so! Turns out I can't get D* or E* right now anyways because my balcony is ever so slightly angled too far East but my wife and I put an offer in on a house yesterday so hopefully that works out and I can get out of this apartment soon and get my service. I even Google Mapped the house and the back is facing SE with not an obstacle in sight. I can't say I wasn't at least a little excited to notice that last night.

I also called D* and spoke to a salesman there and I wasn't impressed by him at all. Maybe I'm picky because I'm a sales manager myself, but all he could do was say "we have more HD channels" and then he spent the rest of the conversation ripping on E*. Not a good way to earn my business. He also fed me a few loads of crap such as "Our HR20 holds more hours of programming than their VIP722" which I believe is false. Then he told me that D* has a better picture quality than E*, which I've also heard is not necessarily true, and then he tried to convince me that Dish doesn't broadcast in 1080 and actually said that they only broadcast in "780p" which I thought was very interesting for a few obvious reasons.

Then again...that HR21 that was just reviewed is looking pretty sweet.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

rphillips187 said:


> Then again...that HR21 that was just reviewed is looking pretty sweet.


Except that it doesn't support OTA which is the best source for quality (of picture, not necessarily content) HD.


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

dclaryjr said:


> Except that it doesn't support OTA which is the best source for quality (of picture, not necessarily content) HD.


What advantage(s) does OTA give you? Maybe I'm missing something (I'm new at this), but if you can get your locals through your satellite service, what would be the purpose of OTA?


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

dclaryjr said:


> Except that it doesn't support OTA which is the best source for quality (of picture, not necessarily content) HD.


yeah that's a big ???????

why design such a unit and NOT include OTA? lots of people NEED OTA to get HD locals (such as myself).


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

rphillips187 said:


> What advantage(s) does OTA give you? Maybe I'm missing something (I'm new at this), but if you can get your locals through your satellite service, what would be the purpose of OTA?


For starters, the quality of the picture is usually better (less compression). The most stunning picture I have ever seen on my TV was an ABC broadcast of a World Cup game last year. Just amazing.

The other advantage with something like the 622/722 is that it gives you an additional tuner so that you can record two sources and still watch another.


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the response. How does the DVR dertermine whether to use OTA or the signal from the satellite antenna?


----------



## russelle777 (May 16, 2007)

It doesnt, it maps the OTA locals with the same channel i.e. 3-1 instead of 3. If you are in an area that D* is broadcasting the locals in HD, you may not need the OTA capability. In either case the hR21 is not going to replace the HR20, its just a lower cost alternative for those that dont need the OTA capability.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

rphillips187 said:


> Thanks for the response. How does the DVR dertermine whether to use OTA or the signal from the satellite antenna?


They will show up as two different entries in the programming guide. You tell it which one to use.


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

That's one thing I really don't understand about the VIP program guide. While most of the channels are blue, for some reason those low numbered channels are yellow. And heck, depending on which guide view I'm looking at, some are even red or green.

I mean, all those different colors make for a pretty guide, but I never have been able to see the usefulness


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Red are unsubscribed ... you need to call Dish or go online and pay more money to see that content.
Green are unsubscribed but available for instant upgrade ... you can add those channels via the "customer service" application built in to the receiver (if a phone line is connected). Or you can call or go online to make that purchase.


----------



## fredpb (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, if someone is trying to take the money from your wallet, and place it into theres...... they don't care about anything except getting that money, anyway they can.

E* and D* will say anything, and promise anything to get you to sign up. Once they have you with a commitment, your all theirs.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

rphillips187 said:


> What advantage(s) does OTA give you? Maybe I'm missing something (I'm new at this), but if you can get your locals through your satellite service, what would be the purpose of OTA?


OTA should give the best picture. It is also a backup in case of problems. It will also give you all the local channels that do HD in HD.

IOWs both Dishnetwork and DirecTv only give you the main feed. With locals you can tune the main feed and any subchannels. I get the NYC locals. From Satellite I don't get them all in HD, I don't get the Subchannels. Via a OTA tuner, in my Case basic cable as a backup I get all the locals in HD and the subchannels. The PBS stations run several subchannels.

I wouldn't want to not have OTA capability.

Other difference HR20 2 tuners working at a time be they whatever mix Sat or OTA. Dishnetwork VIP622/722 model three tuners can record at one time. 2 Staellite and 1 OTA if you connect a antenna can all record at the same time. So you could record ABC, NBC and CBS shows at the same time on one DVR. Feed HD to 1 tv and a different SD feed to another TV. Both features DirecTv needs to add, three tuners can be used. Feed two different programs to two TV sets. Unfortunately they seem to have cheaped out and have no OTA tuner in the HR21 and I just read that they are discontinuing the model with the OTA tuner. Save a couple of dollars and make a less flexible product. Amazing.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

rphillips187 said:


> Snip:
> 
> I also called D* and spoke to a salesman there and I wasn't impressed by him at all. Maybe I'm picky because I'm a sales manager myself, but all he could do was say "we have more HD channels" and then he spent the rest of the conversation ripping on E*. Not a good way to earn my business.


I myself never buy from anybody that knocks the competition.

The hr21 may be sweet, however no OTA tuner, a deal breaker for many.


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> I myself never buy from anybody that knocks the competition.


If the only way you can earn someone's business is by telling everyone how bad the other company is (and in D*'s instance, lying to me about the features of their service) then you truly need to re-evaluate your practices.

When I spoke to Dishnet, DTV never even came up in the conversation.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

rphillips187 said:


> I hope so! Turns out I can't get D* or E* right now anyways because my balcony is ever so slightly angled too far East but my wife and I put an offer in on a house yesterday so hopefully that works out and I can get out of this apartment soon and get my service. I even Google Mapped the house and the back is facing SE with not an obstacle in sight. I can't say I wasn't at least a little excited to notice that last night.
> 
> I also called D* and spoke to a salesman there and I wasn't impressed by him at all. Maybe I'm picky because I'm a sales manager myself, but all he could do was say "we have more HD channels" and then he spent the rest of the conversation ripping on E*. Not a good way to earn my business. He also fed me a few loads of crap such as "Our HR20 holds more hours of programming than their VIP722" which I believe is false. Then he told me that D* has a better picture quality than E*, which I've also heard is not necessarily true, and then he tried to convince me that Dish doesn't broadcast in 1080 and actually said that they only broadcast in "780p" which I thought was very interesting for a few obvious reasons.
> 
> Then again...that HR21 that was just reviewed is looking pretty sweet.


Congrats on the new house, I hope it works out for you. The advantage of your own house, even if it faces the wrong way is that there is usually SOMEPLACE you can put a dish to have it work, much better than a small balcony. As for the purchase of either system, if I were you I would figure out which system you want to go with and then call a LOCAL dealer rather than go through either Dish or Directv. That way you have someone to call if you have a problem. You also have someone locally to stand behind the installation. Check in the Yellow Pages under "Satellite and Cable Television". Don't call the 1-800 numbers with no addresses listed there since they are probably not local.


----------



## kinglerch (Aug 29, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> OTA should give the best picture. It is also a backup in case of problems. It will also give you all the local channels that do HD in HD.
> 
> IOWs both Dishnetwork and DirecTv only give you the main feed. With locals you can tune the main feed and any subchannels. I get the NYC locals. From Satellite I don't get them all in HD, I don't get the Subchannels. Via a OTA tuner, in my Case basic cable as a backup I get all the locals in HD and the subchannels. The PBS stations run several subchannels.
> 
> ...


Plus in NEOhio for example, I can get Cleveland, Akron, and Youngstown. Some people can even pick up Pittsburgh. That's two or three of each channel type. During football season, some show different games. Some channels screw up a broadcast or preempt a show, with different OTA choices you can just go to another affiliate. And in my case, I don't pay for the locals so it saves $ too.


----------

